# Parvovirus, URGENT!



## goldenqweqwe (Oct 6, 2007)

My puppy has been diagnosed with parvovirus , He has been vomiting and has *diarrhea with blood. He also lost a lot of weight. I am not sure what to do. My puppy has already been vaccinated for parvovirus and my puppy took a parvo virus the second day I got him and the result was negative. *
*I took him to the vet , he gave him everything needed and gave me instructions on what to do but I am still scared and worried to death... Shall I take him to a hospital? Please help me !*


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I would get him back the to the vet *ASAP and NOT WAIT.*


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

You already too him to the vet right? Did he put him on medication. If so have you seen any improvement. If not then I would take him. If he seems to be getting any better I would just keep an eye on him and call your vet if he doesn't get any better.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I agree - get him back to the vet right away! Parvo is nothing to fool with! Be quick!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I also found this info on the web, maybe it will help you.



Parvovirus
Canine parvovirus disease is currently the most common infectious disorder of dogs in the United States. 'Parvo' is a highly contagious disease characterized by diarrhea that is often bloody and is caused by a pathogen called canine parvovirus, Type 2 (CPV-2). In 1980, the original strain of CPV-2 was replaced by CPV-2A and in 1986, another variation called CPV-2B appeared. Today, CPV-2B has largely replaced the previous strains as the most common isolate. Since all of these strains are similar, we will lump them together and refer to them as CPV-2 (parvo). There is currently some discussion that there may be other strains that are beginning to emerge and have yet to be formally identified. Current vaccinations have helped to control the spread of this disease but despite being vaccinated, some dogs still contract and die from parvo. There is much that we do not know about the virus or the best way to control the disease, but we are learning new information daily. Misinformation about the disease, its spread, and vaccination is widespread in both breeding and veterinary circles. We hope that with a better understanding of the disease, pet owners will be able to make good husbandry decisions that will help prevent and reduce the spread of this disease.
How is parvo spread?
CPV-2 is known to survive on inanimate objects - such as clothing, food pans, and cage floors - for 5 months and longer in the right conditions. Insects and rodents may also serve as vectors playing an important role in the transmission of the disease. All parvoviruses are extremely stable and are resistant to adverse environmental influences such as low pH and high heat. Exposure to ultraviolet light and sodium hypochlorite (a 1:32 dilution of household bleach - ½ cup bleach to 1 gallon of water) can inactivate parvovirus. The bleach solution can be impaired by organic matter and needs to have adequate exposure time and proper concentrations to work effectively. The normal incubation period (time from exposure to the virus to the time when signs of disease appear) is from 7-14 days. Active excretion of the virus in the feces can begin the third day after exposure, often before clinical signs appear, and may last for one to two weeks after the onset of the disease. 
Symptoms







There is a broad range in the severity of symptoms shown by dogs that are infected with parvovirus. Many adult dogs exposed to the virus show very few if any symptoms. The majority of cases are seen in dogs less than 6 months of age, with the most severe cases seen in puppies younger than 12 weeks of age. There are also significant differences in response to CPV-2 infections and vaccines among different breeds of dogs, with Rottweilers, Doberman Pinschers, and Labrador Retrievers being more susceptible than other breeds.
The most common form of the disease is the intestinal form known as enteritis. CPV-2 enteritis is characterized by vomiting (often severe), diarrhea, dehydration, dark or bloody feces, and in severe cases, fever and lowered white blood cell counts. Acute CPV-2 enteritis can be seen in dogs of any breed, sex, or age. The disease will progress very rapidly and death can occur as early as two days after the onset of the disease. The presence of gram negative bacteria, parasites, or other viruses can worsen the severity of the disease and slow recovery.
Diagnosis
Not all cases of bloody diarrhea with or without vomiting are caused by Parvovirus and many sick puppies are misdiagnosed as having 'Parvo.' The only way to know if a dog has Parvovirus is through a positive diagnostic test. In addition to the more time consuming and expensive traditional testing of the blood for titers, a newer and simpler test of the fecal matter with an enzyme-linked immunosorbent assay antigen test (ELISA) are also available through most veterinary clinics. Testing of all suspect cases of Parvo is the only way to correctly diagnose and treat this disease.
Treatment
The treatment of Parvovirus is fairly straightforward and directed at supportive therapy. Replacing fluids lost through vomiting and diarrhea is probably the single most important treatment. Intravenous administration of a balanced electrolyte solution is preferred, but in less severe cases, subcutaneous or oral fluids may be used. Antibiotic therapy is usually given to help control secondary bacterial infections. In cases of severe vomiting, drugs to slow the vomiting may also be used. After the intestinal symptoms begin to subside, a broad spectrum de-worming agent is often used. Restricting the food during periods of vomiting is also necessary. Undertaking the treatment of affected dogs and puppies without professional veterinary care is very difficult. Even with the best available care, the mortality of severely infected animals is high. Without the correct amount of properly balanced intravenous fluids, the chance of recovery in a severely stricken animal is very small.


----------



## goldenqweqwe (Oct 6, 2007)

i took him to the vet a couple of hours ago and he gave him medications ... and I also bought medications from the pharmacy for my puppy but he isn't getting any better , he is extremely weak


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Did your vet retest for parvo? If he did, and it was positive your puppy should have been kept in the vet clinic and put on an IV drip with electrolytes to prevent dehydration IMMEDIATLEY.  Please take him back right away, parvo in puppies is a life threatening disease. 

If you've only had your pup, from the breeder, or elsewhere, for less than three weeks, you should notify them too.

Margaret


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Parvo is extremely dangerous. Bring him to another Vet ASAP.


----------



## goldenqweqwe (Oct 6, 2007)

The vet gave him all the medications needed including Glucose to prevent dehydration


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you trust this Vet? You need to be extremely proactive.
"Without the correct amount of properly balanced intravenous fluids, the chance of recovery in a severely stricken animal is very small."


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Most cases of parvo that I have been around they dont let the dog go home.... they like to keep them watch them for a couple days,


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Did they give him IV or sub-cutaneous fluids while you were at the vet office? Did they say he DEFINATELY has Parvo?

I've never heard of a puppy being released from ICU if they have Parvo.

Is the glucose you have subsutaneous or oral (by mouth)? If by mouth is he drinking any, or keeping it down?

Margaret


----------



## goldenqweqwe (Oct 6, 2007)

so you suggest me to take him to a pet hospital?


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

ABSOLUTELY, and call to let them know you're on your way. Nt only is your pup very sick, but he's contagious. Golden thoughts and prayers for you both too...it's scary when our little guys are so sick. Let us know how it goes.

Margaret


----------



## goldenqweqwe (Oct 6, 2007)

At the vet , they injected him with glucose and now Im giving him water with sugar with a syringe


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

goldenqweqwe said:


> so you suggest me to take him to a pet hospital?


Yes.... or a different vet... Parvo isnt anything to mess with..... I had a dog die from it.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

goldenqweqwe said:


> so you suggest me to take him to a pet hospital?


Where are you from? It may be that they treat cases differently. If it were my puppy and he or she was weak, I'd march myself right back to the Vet.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I'd be going to a different vet. I'm not sure I'd have a lot of faith in a vet who sends a Parvo pup home, even with a seasoned dog owner.

Margaret


----------



## goldenqweqwe (Oct 6, 2007)

I live in the middle-east and things are pretty complicated now... The soonest I can get him to a hospital is tomorrow morning


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

goldenqweqwe said:


> I live in the middle-east and things are pretty complicated now... The soonest I can get him to a hospital is tomorrow morning


Then I would be calling every vet around....... and explain , most will take this as a emergency.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Middle -East as in between Europe and Asia? That puts an entirely different light on the matter.... You must be upset not to be able to go sooner. Did the vet say how severe he thought the illness was? And let you know your next 48 hours will be spent just keeping the pup clean, warm and hydrated...the last is of course the most important.

Margaret


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I understand things can be difficult. I just worry that your pup isn't getting all the treatment he or she needs. I have not had to deal with Parvo, but it can kill and that is my fear for your puppy. I know I wouldn't be able to be sent home and deal with such a diagnosis on my own. 

The Vet also needs to direct you on how to clean everything in your home. Parvo lives for years in the soil and you will need to clean your living environment very well. I don't know if your pup can be reinfected, but I believe all other dogs you may bring in your home may be in danger of contracting Parvo.


----------



## goldenqweqwe (Oct 6, 2007)

Today is Eid , a muslim holiday , and the vet that I took him to is the only good vet that is good and is open today. I will be taking the pup back to him tomorrow and afterwards I may take the pup to an animal hospital


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I will be sending good thoughts your way. I hope your little puppy will be ok. I didn't realize how deadly parvo was. I am glad that you posted this thread, now I have learned a little more about it.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Once the pup has the virus, cleanliness is critical, but he's not going to get re-infected. The disease could pass to another dog, as you say for years, but pups who survive are generally immune for life. household Bleach neat on floors and walls will kill the virus, but it has to be left on (I would have to look the time up, but think it's 20 mins) then rinsed very thoroughly. Remeber your puppies fur will be contaminated too, but other than washing his tail end in some warm water, and drying him thoroughly, I wouldn't worry about that till he's well. If financially possible, you should dispose of any bedding or clothing, by incinerating. 

Margaret


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

goldenqweqwe said:


> Today is Eid , a muslim holiday , and the vet that I took him to is the only good vet that is good and is open today. I will be taking the pup back to him tomorrow and afterwards I may take the pup to an animal hospital


So tomorrow is the fourth day. Please say yes and more places will be open.


----------



## goldenqweqwe (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your help , You guys don't know how much I appreciate it!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I think we can all feel your pain. It is a horrible situation to have a very sick pup, and feel so helpless. We've all been there one way or another. Take care of yourself as well as the pup...he needs you well!!

Margaret


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

*Treatment of parvovirus is directed at correcting the life-threatening dehydration that accompanies the diarrhea with intravenous fluids (lactated ringers solution with bicarbonate). Ten to forty milliliters per pound is given initially and then a slow intravenous drip may stabilize these dogs. Once the initial dehydration is corrected, maintenance fluids can also be given subcutaneously. We also give medicines that relax intestinal spasms such as metoclopramide (Reglan, 0.1-0.25mg/lb three or four times a day) and trimethobenzamide (Tigan, 1.5mg/lb three times a day). Besides this, the dogs are placed on antibiotics to prevent secondary bacterial infection through the damaged small intestine (cephalothin, Keflin @ 5-15mg/pound given four times a day intramuscularly or intravenously). Early in the disease dogs may run a short period of fever. But puppies’ temperatures often drop to subnormal a few days later. These dogs need additional sources of heat. It helps to sit with the dog, pet it and encourage its will to live. Many of the younger dogs have hookworm infestations that make the parvovirus disease more severe. As soon as these dogs can hold down liquids, I worm them with pyrantel pamoate (Strongid, Nemex, 2.5mg/pound).
Some veterinarians give the dogs small doses of butorphanol tartrate (Torbugesic 0.05-0.1mg/pound intramuscularly) to relieve the severe abdominal pain that accompanies this disease. 
Dogs and puppies that begin to accept small portions of food invariably are on the road to recovery. Wagging their tail is also a good sign. Despite all my efforts, many young dogs with parvo do not survive. *

Thought this might help you compre with what your vet told you.

Margaret


----------



## goldenqweqwe (Oct 6, 2007)

Is it ok if I let him sleep as he wishes?


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't know the absolute answer to that, but I'd guess the more rest he gets the better....you don't want to weaken him more. BUT, you should still be dripping liquid into his mouth almost constantly, even while he's asleep. You can sometines drip it more easily from the corner of a small piece of very clean cloth or a cotton ball.

If you feel his gums they should be wet...if they feel sticky or dry he's still dehydrated. Your goal is to get enough fluid into him that he pees.

Margaret


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I hve only known of a couple of dogs that had parvo and both were kept in the hospital with round the clock IV. One was a beautiful little lab puppy and I know he made it.

Here is hoping and praying for the best for your little furry one.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

This dog needs to be on FLUIDS NOW he will DIE in 24 hours without fluids and proactive treatment


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would be giving him fluids all night as much as you get in him and the other meds he gave you. I will pray that he can make it till tomorrow when the vet is opened back up. While you are home I would throw away all his toys and any bowls and clean EVERYTHING. 
I have never had a dog with that but it is tough especially when you are in a country that does not have vet care 24 hrs a day as we have available. I am keeping positive thoughts that he will make it and be the happy golden that he used to be.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

It's anywhere from 10-12 hours ahead of pacific time, 7-9 hours eastern time ...so already tomorrow morning! Hope that little pup made it through the night...please let us know he's OK.

Margaret


----------



## canvasjockey (Sep 16, 2007)

I hope all is going well so far. I hate parvo, it's a mean, nasty virus, and I hope your pup beats it. 

Keeping him hydrated is crucial, keep giving him the fluids you have - and like everyone else said it would be best to get him to a vet that will hospitalize him and put him on IV fluids as soon as possible. There have been cases where patients have been treated at home by their owner and pulled through, but it's not common. I work for a vet, we are treating yet another parvo pup right now, thankfully on the recovery end of treatment - he'll be fine. It's a tough disease to treat, even in a vet clinic. 

Some tips if hospitalizing isn't possible: Allowing him to sleep is fine, rest is good, but keep giving him the fluids as best you can. Signs that he's on the mend will be an ability to (and interest) in eating without vomiting, the diarrhea often (unfortunately) takes a little longer to clear up. Don't offer food till he's gone a good 1/2 a day without vomiting. When you start to offer food, try a bland diet (cooked rice and meat - chicken, turkey, hamburger, etc) which is easier on their recovering digestive tract. You can cook a lot at once and refrigerate or freeze some of it until you need it.

We've also noticed that there seems to be a benefit to good old fashioned human contact - pups seem to do better when we "gown up" and play with them, or just sit with them and pet them when they're too ill to play. Just keep in mind the highly contagious (to other dogs) nature, and clean everything exposed with bleach - it's a good idea to have dedicated clothing that can be bleached (and/or thrown away) and that for now you just use when around the pup.

Good luck, and keep us updated!


----------



## goldenqweqwe (Oct 6, 2007)

Hello everyone , my puppy passed away a few hours ago , this is the saddest day of my life. The puppy turned out to have distemper. 
I would like to thank all of you , you have been extremely friendly and helpful


----------



## WoodysMum (Mar 13, 2007)

goldenqweqwe said:


> Hello everyone , my puppy passed away a few hours ago , this is the saddest day of my life. The puppy turned out to have distemper.
> I would like to thank all of you , you have been extremely friendly and helpful


 
I sat reading this thread thinking all was going to be well, how wrong was i. Im so so sorry to hear your beautiful dog passed away.


----------



## goldenqweqwe (Oct 6, 2007)

I also think the body shaking he had a few days ago that i talked about in the forums was also a part of the symptoms of distemper . So please do not mistake it with a dog having a dream.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Very very sorry for your loss!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

goldenqweqwe said:


> Hello everyone , my puppy passed away a few hours ago , this is the saddest day of my life. The puppy turned out to have distemper.
> I would like to thank all of you , you have been extremely friendly and helpful


Nooooooooooo......I'm so so sorry.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry that your sweet pup passed away. It is so hard losing them to no matter what the age. I hope you know you did everything that you could have done under the circumstances. Rest in peace sweet boy.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Im so very sorry for your loss...
There is comfort knowing that while here with you, he was loved.....


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I am so sorry that your puppy died........ i had been watching and hoping that the outcome would be better. it is so unfair.... I know that i would want to scream "Not fair" so loud that i would not have a voice. I hope that you will continue on here and share some stories and pictures of your puppy. it does help to share with others who know the bond that we have with our goldens.

prayers and hugs
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm so very sorry to hear your puppy died of that nasty virus. He was a lucky pup to have someone take care of him so tenderly till the end. I hope some of the joyful itmes you had with him will shine through the tears.

Take care,

Margaret


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry for your loss, its never easy at any age...... I was hoping for better news as well....


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss... treasure the good memories.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear that your precious puppy did not make it. I know how hard this must be for you.


----------

